# Cariba aggression, injury pics.



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

tank size 55 g 
ammonia 0
nitrate 40
nitrite .25
ph 7.8
temp 76
4 cariba 3.5-5"
driftwood 
sand
gravel
been up and running for more than 5 months
2 75 gal filters I don't change filters at the same time.

O.K. now, the cariba have grown at much different rates. The small one was getting picked on all the time, so I took him out and put him in my 30 gal hospital tank. Immediately after that the dominant one went to picking on another one. This morning I woke up to a bad bite....in the pic.......I moved the injured one into the hospital tank and the small one back into the 55. Now the small one is being chased around non-stop.

I did a 50% water change yesterday, and I guess I gotta do another cause nitrates are still high. They are in the 55 cause I got them small and it was big enough for them at first. It must be time to move them up to a bigger tank. They haven't been eating for 4 days, diet alternates between whiting filet and raw peeled shrimp soaked in vita-chem.

















ANy thoughts on this aggression?
The fish only swim on 1 side of the tank any ideas why?
All the aggression is coming from the big one who has the "white dots" the worst of them all, (please don't go derail this thread into another cariba white dot thing unless someone has a confirmed solution to this on-going problem) Is the fact that he has grown larger than the others why he is such an ass?

Thanx


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Caribe tend to be very territorial...if you dont already know...Yes, im guessing due to him being bigger, he claims dominance. Although I've seen it the other way around plenty of times. Their is usually an alpha. Seeing the space is limited, I suggest you look into leaving the decor to a minimum...maybe a couple small plants here & there...no drift, no rocks... maybe try gradually lowering the temp. But you NEED to upgrade...

What im worried about right now is they havent eaten in 4 days...Once/if their apetites come back soon, it could be serious trouble.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah man, space can be an issue, aswell as territory, they are technically known to be the most aggressive of the pygo genus, having lots of spots for them to claim can cause battles, thats a small bite tho man, nothing to really get worked up over, drop your temp a couple degree's to help out with the aggression...or try taking the baddest dude out of the tank, put him in a 5g bucket or something, do a waterchange, clean your tank like you normally do, re-arrange ALL the decor, once your tank is done from cleaning and is filled with water etc... put the caribe back in, lots of case's that will help, so hopefully you try it and it works, and your ph looks a bit high, take out some of that drift


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

that bite looks like it occurred while feeding. with these guys at this size you need to feed once a day and up the water changes. think about getting a 125G soon imo.


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

Thnx 4 the replies, I guess the bite isn't so bad but you know how it goes with your money fish any bite is a bad one. Will they require a 125? I was looking for a 90 to put them in. I also forgot to mention there is a 9 " pleco in the tank too. (freakin crap machine) As far as the ph goes all the tanks maintain right around 7.8 cause that is what my tap water is. I have some ph down but never used it, what is the ideal ph? Thnx again


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

That recently happens in my Mixed tank. Add salt if you wish but it tends to go alway in a week. Its normal if they all attack one piece of food too like crazy.


----------



## SvTpLYa (Sep 11, 2006)

now he looks like hes got some attitude...and a snaggel tooth


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

If youre looking at getting a 90, imo just get a 75...Although I recommend you get the biggest you could possibly afford...w/ the 90/75 being a minimum. Imo, id take the pleco out..you did say he's a sh*t machine right lol.

As far as the ph...mine's usually around 6.8-7.

If you can afford the 125, get it. Your 4 caribe will love you for it.









..."You gotta pay to play"


----------

